# Downloading to a PC



## Paul Franklyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Is there a way of transferring recorded shows from my TiVo to my laptop?

I appreciate this may have to be done in real time and notr digitally but wondered if anyone had tried this or if there is a scart to USB cable available to do the job?

Also, what software would work best for the laptop end?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

You can either do it by recording the TiVo's output in realtime into a capture device attached to your laptop, or you can do it digitally using a network card. Details of how to do that are unfortunately not a subject we can talk about here - you need to go to Deal Database to learn more.

To do it in analogue, you want something like this:

http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_usb2.html


----------

